# 51992 inclusive in w/57260?



## 0913@70 (Feb 20, 2012)

Can somebody tell me if the CPT code 51992 is considered inclusive in payment for the CPT code 57260?

Thank you


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 20, 2012)

per NCCI edits they do not bundle.


----------



## 0913@70 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for your help.


----------

